# Color String Code



## Bastik1007 (24. Jul 2012)

Hallo erstmal,

Ich bin im moment dran, ein eigenes Notepad zu programmieren, und da kann der User auch die Farben selber wählen(Ich weiß, unnötiger Schnick Schnack, aber es dient als Übung). Und ich habe mir gedacht, ich schreib die farben in eine textdatei und lass das Notepad beim Starten diese TxT auslesen, allerdings
wenn ich in eine textdatei eine farbe schreibe, also z.B.


```
PrintWriter.println(""+Color.black)
```

wird in die Textdatei folgendes reingeschrieben:

java.awt.Color[r=0,g=0,b=0]

Ich hatte erst gedacht, ich lass die Datei einfach auslesen und setze dies als Farbe, aber geht ja nicht, da eine Farbe benötigt wird für setBackground() und ich bloß Strings auslesen kann. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich den String als Color umwandeln kann ?


----------



## njans (24. Jul 2012)

Bau dir eine toString Methode:

```
public String colorToString(Color c)
```


----------



## Gast2 (24. Jul 2012)

Ich würde den RGB Wert abspeichern. Den kannst du laden und aus der Zahl ein Color Objekt erzeugen.


----------



## Bastik1007 (25. Jul 2012)

Habe den RGB Wert der Farbe abgespeichert und per


```
BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("style.txt"));
			Color c = Color.decode(br.readLine());
```

weiter verarbeitet. Funktioniert einwandfrei!
Danke für die Ratschläge!


----------

